#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce >  >  What are the leading eCommerce marketplaces in 2020?

## Bhavya

All over the globe, more than 50% of eCommerce sales are happening through online marketplaces. And it's growing continuously,so, more companies are adopting marketplaces as the best medium to promote online sales. Do you guys know what are the leading eCommerce marketplaces in 2020?

----------

